# List of Tires that run Narrow, True & Wide



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

_I found a list that was started on a different site, please feel free to add to or correct any tires on this list. I will update it to the original post every so often with your additional information. 
Enjoy :thumbup:_

*Narrow:*

* Falken ST115
* Falken ZE-512
* Falken FK451 (D)
* Fuzion ZRi
* Nankang NS-II

*TRUE:*

* Nitto 555 Extreme
* Michelin Pilot Sport
* Dunlop SP Sport
* Hankook 104
* Toyo T1S
* Toyo Proxy 4
* Yokohama S.Drive
* Avon Tech M500
* Nitto Neo テク Gen
* Ultrac Giugiaro
* Nexen N3000

*wide:*

* Continental Contisport
* BF Goodrich g-Force KDW
* General UHP
* Bridgestone S03
* Kumho SPT
* Federal ss595
* Pirelli P-Zero Line
* Goodyear F1 Line
* Falken FK452
* Cooper Zeon 2XS
* Kumho Ecsta Supra 712
* Ultrac Sessanta
* Proxes T1R
* Wanli S-1099
* Nitto Invo
* Wanli S-1088


----------



## noopS (Jun 28, 2010)

very informative thanks


----------

